# New York man killed by deer he kept penned up on his property



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

New York man killed by deer he kept penned up on his property
Associated Press 

ELLENBURG, N.Y. — A deer being kept in a pen attacked and killed his owner today, state police said.
The buck that killed Ronald Donah, 43, was among about a half dozen deer penned up on his property in Ellenburg, about 180 miles north of Albany, said state Trooper Joseph House.
Details of Donah's injuries and what may have prompted the attack were not available Sunday.
Maureen Wren, a spokeswoman for the state Department of Environmental Conservation, said Donah had a license to keep the white tail deer on his property but did not know why he was doing so.
She said deer attacks, at least in the wild, are extremely rare.
Donah was taken to CVPH Medical Center in Plattsburgh, where he died. An autopsy was scheduled for Monday


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Lol


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

what the buck?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

There's really not much to do up there. I have family that lives in that area and I don't know how they do it.

If you want to know how rural it is...there is at least 1 underground nuke silo in Ellenburg (retired in the 50s or 60s).


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello Everyone.

I came to this website by reading this post in your forum off a web search through CNN.com. I have become a member of your site initally because I wanted to post a reply to this thread. About me...I am a weapons training officer for the NYS Dept. of Corrections. I have been working for the department for 25 years. As well as being the range officer, I do all the inservice training. (Busy year round). The reason I am posting here is that I have known and been friends with Ron Donah for over 30 years. He was an officer for our department for 24 years and would have been eligle to retire next spring. He was a fine officer and great fellow, and his tragic death was a shock to everyone that worked with, and called him a friend. Ron raised and trained beagles as a hobby. The reason he had the deer was to use them to break rabbit dogs from scenting and running deer. Which is illegal in NY. These deer became his pets. He loved them like his own children. I wanted to make folks here aware of Ron. And who he was. I buried my friend last friday. The turn out for his funeral was nothing short of magnificant. At least 5 different law enforcement agencies were there to stand as color and honor guard. Ron will be surely missed. Thanks for everyone for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

CurtisC said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I came to this website by reading this post in your forum off a web search through CNN.com. I have become a member of your site initally because I wanted to post a reply to this thread. About me...I am a weapons training officer for the NYS Dept. of Corrections. I have been working for the department for 25 years. As well as being the range officer, I do all the inservice training. (Busy year round). The reason I am posting here is that I have known and been friends with Ron Donah for over 30 years. He was an officer for our department for 24 years and would have been eligle to retire next spring. He was a fine officer and great fellow, and his tragic death was a shock to everyone that worked with, and called him a friend. Ron raised and trained beagles as a hobby. The reason he had the deer was to use them to break rabbit dogs from scenting and running deer. Which is illegal in NY. These deer became his pets. He loved them like his own children. I wanted to make folks here aware of Ron. And who he was. I buried my friend last friday. The turn out for his funeral was nothing short of magnificant. At least 5 different law enforcement agencies were there to stand as color and honor guard. Ron will be surely missed. Thanks for everyone for taking the time to read this post.


Thanks Curtis for the insight, sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss brother


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Sorry Curtis for the loss of your friend


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Tough break man, my condolences.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Prayers for all of the friends and family


----------

